# Wintec saddle thoughts??



## Lexiie

I don't know about shows, but my Wintec 2000 AP is my favorite saddle to jump in (i like it more than my jumping saddle)

There's actually a few people I know that do eventing in wintecs!


----------



## joseeandjade11

When i started taking my first riding lessons, i was riding on an english wintec saddle, i believe it was an all purpose and i really loved riding in this saddle, it was comfortable and i also love the fact that you can change the gullets to properly fit your horse  Hope this helps


----------



## tim62988

from what I have read their western saddles leave a bit to be desired, and abetta surpasses in the western catagory.

BUT for synthetic english saddles I have read a lot of good things about Wintec both on this site and others


----------



## lkmorrison89

Thank you so much! I don't currently own my own horse so I figure this would be a good starting point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

I've heard that their close contact saddles pitch the rider too far forward. One of the girls at the barn I board at had one and she kept falling off, her trainer finally got on and fell off too(or almost) and immediately took the saddle and gave her a lesson saddle


----------



## joseeandjade11

Yes i to agree with tim62988, their western saddles aren't the best and made sort of cheap but their english saddles are pretty good for what you get. Plus if your a person that doesn't really want to take time and care for the saddle as oiling and stuff well synthetic is great for that as you don't have to care for it like you would with a leather saddle.


----------



## lkmorrison89

I'm really not lazy so I don't mind taking care of the leather saddles but I had good luck with wintec dressage saddles in the past. Do y'all know about how they are accepted in the showing arena at hunter/jumper shows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Rachel1786 said:


> I've heard that their close contact saddles pitch the rider too far forward. One of the girls at the barn I board at had one and she kept falling off, her trainer finally got on and fell off too(or almost) and immediately took the saddle and gave her a lesson saddle


Whether any saddle pitches forward or not depends highly on the shape of the horse. The newer Wintecs with the changeable riser system may help with that type of issue, but some brands simply don't fit certain horses. For example, I've heard tons of good stuff about Stubben saddles, but my saddle fitter told me the tree shape they use is too curved for my horse's back. It doesn't make it a bad saddle, but it does make it a bad saddle for my horse.


----------



## Rachel1786

verona1016 said:


> Whether any saddle pitches forward or not depends highly on the shape of the horse. The newer Wintecs with the changeable riser system may help with that type of issue, but some brands simply don't fit certain horses. For example, I've heard tons of good stuff about Stubben saddles, but my saddle fitter told me the tree shape they use is too curved for my horse's back. It doesn't make it a bad saddle, but it does make it a bad saddle for my horse.


I'm not saying anything bad about wintecs in general, I loved my wintec pro dressage. I believe I've heard the same complaint a few times online about the CC tho which is why I didn't believe it to be a fit issue and more of a design flaw. I've never ridden in that style wintec so I have no personal experience with it but I wanted to mention it just to give the OP something to look into before buying.


----------



## FaceTheMusic

I personally really like the wintecs. And mine is the close contact with cair panels. It fits my hard to fit gelding and i've never fallen out of it. Except one time on a friend's crazy bucking mare. lol 
The only thing I don't like about these saddles is the stirrup bars. It's just a hook without any way to keep the leathers on if your leg moves too far back. I wouldn't recommend a wintec for trail riding or serious jumping unless they fixed this with the newer versions.


----------



## bonyroany

I have only sat in Wintecs in the saddle shop, but at my old hunter jumper barn, there was a girl who showed in a Wintec close contact and was never criticized for it. While I'm not a fan of synthetic saddles, I really liked the Wintecs. They are good quality and very comfortable, and the newer ones have adjustable gullet systems.


----------



## freia

I don't have one, but I've ridden in my sister-in-law's. It's a 500 A/P. The materials and construction are good. It is definitely a respectable saddle. there are some things I like and don't like, but that really comes down to personal preference:
-1- It locks me in place. I don't come out of it, but I don't feel like I can move with the horse. I don't like that at all. My s-i-l loves that. Tomato / tom-ah-to
-2- It's synthetic. It's stiff. It's easy to clean. It smells like old rubber tires when it's hot...
I hate it. Mys sister-in-law loves it. Good thing it's hers and not mine.
The changeable gullet is cool.
For the price, you get a lot of saddle.

I had a 15" one for my daughter. I really didn't like how hard the panels were. They were flocked, not cair.


----------



## jody111

I have a wintec CC and love it - cair slightley older style - outs you in a great possie...

It does tip you forward but not in a bad way - jump saddles tend to do that (not extreme though - more to two point) I think they are good value for money - I used to have a 2000 gp and I when I switch to the CC i realised how much easier it was to jump in that the GP...

I have a new trainers Pro flatseat which is gorgeous (I absolutely love it) but I still keep my wintec for my other girl - theres nothing wrong with them at all... good saddles


----------



## WSArabians

For what they are, they are a really good saddle.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

The wintec pitched me into a fork seat. Ended up with a Thorowgood. Deeper seat but great balance and wool flocked.


----------



## Sharpie

I have a Wintec AP 2000, I like it. I like the Wintec AP 500 better. I use it for flats, small jumps, and too many trail miles to count. Never once have I had a stirrup even threaten to come off, lol. It's not fancy, not the very best saddle I've ever ridden in, but it's been very functional for me.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I have 2 Stubben saddles for good weather and 2 Wintecs and 1 Thorowgood for inclement weather. My Wintecs are both AP and one is a 500 model with Cair and the other is a 2000 with Cair. I mostly trail ride with them but can also jump and do ring work with them too. I have the interchangeable gullets and both fit my horses well and are comfortable for the rider as well. I changed the billets on my 500 this past year to leather and like them better as the synthetic stock ones cracked two times before. I didn't like how stiff the synthetic billets became in the cold winter temperatures and the lack of give. That was my one real complaint otherwise they are good saddles. I too agree that the Wintec westerns are not as good as their english counterparts. They are much cheaper than the english ones and very uncomfortable to sit in due to their hardness. Just my opinion.


----------



## Freemare

I have a all purpose wintec and I love it. I have shown in it and done just about everything in it. I plan on getting a dressage saddle soon and I think I will go with a wintec. I also like not having to worry about my saddle if it starts to rain. My friend was riding once with me with her leather saddle and I was in my wintec and it started to rain. When we got back to the barn she had water markings from the rain and she still cant get some of them off. I like also not having to clean the saddle all the time. My two western saddles have to get cleaned once a week and that's a job in its self. I have the CAIR in m all purpose and I have never had any problems with it.


----------



## lasso

i have the wintec 250 i love it and its very comforatable


----------

